# Bissell Proheat Carpet Cleaner



## vtcarol50 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello:laughing:
My name is Carol and I am having a problem with my bissell proheat carpet cleaner. When I press the nozzle it won't spray solution on the carpet. I've gone through the manual but can't figure out what might be causing the problem. Any suggestions appreciated.
Thank you :surrender:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

If the carpet cleaner hasn't been used for a while it may be as simple as clogged nozzles. It could also be a bad connection at either the trigger or the sprayer. 

I'd check the nozzles first and go from there.


----------



## vtcarol50 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Bissell Pro Heat Carpet Cleaner*

Hello,
Thank you, I will do that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll add this only because I've seen it happen at least 3 times. The user had put the solution in the wrong tank.:huh:


----------



## BISSELLCSR (Sep 14, 2010)

*Bissell*

If you are continuing to have an issue with the unit not spraying email BISSELL consumer services at [email protected] for further assistance.


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

Some of these models have a belt driven pump in the front brush area. If you have pets sometimes pet hair can clog the belts and stop or break the belt to the pump.


----------



## vtcarol50 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Bissell Pro Heat Carpet Cleaner*

Would anyone have a repair manual for the Proheat Clearview Model No. 1699. I bought a new trigger and spring for the upper handle and I can't get it back together properly. Or possibly a picture of how the upper handle goes back together. I don't know where the long bar inside and the spring should go. Any help greatly appreciated. 
In addition, there is also water in one of the hoses by the heater. How would I clear this out.
Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------

